# 13 week scan, updated with the gender!



## MummyLaura93

13 weeks today from my dating scan and the sonographer said it was the perfect baby to scan, strong heart beat too.
Wondered what any of you thought about nub or skull, looking like a boy or a girl? Or not clear?
The umbilical chord is visible by it's legs.
Extremely happy since I was mad stressing haha.

Thank you :D <3
 



Attached Files:







10488863_10152281705157406_653336634_n.jpg
File size: 48.6 KB
Views: 87


----------



## bobster

Looks like a girl to me! Congrats :)


----------



## MummyLaura93

bobster said:


> Looks like a girl to me! Congrats :)

Thanks for replying :)
I have a son so would be lovely to have a girl but I wouldn't complain either way. :blush:


----------



## nickyb

No visible clues so can't guess but lovely pic


----------



## auraobie

I think girl too :)


----------



## pinkribbon

I can't see any clues :flow:


----------



## lau86

Girl!


----------



## Jennuuh

There are not any gender clues on here, but congrats on baby!


----------



## dcm_mw12

I say girl :)


----------



## Laylagirl

that looks like my 13 week ultrasound pic...and Ive been confirmed a boy.. but its always either or at that age. the legs were crossed and 159 heart rate.


----------



## MummyLaura93

Thanks for your guesses here guys :)

I'd be pleased with a healthy either but I know I'm itching to go out dress shopping


----------



## CrimsonZombie

I know it sounds weird but right at the bottom of your baby, I think I can see what looks like two round balls which makes me think :blue:
But skull looks very :pink: to me.

Either way, congrats :)


----------



## MummyLaura93

CrimsonZombie said:


> I know it sounds weird but right at the bottom of your baby, I think I can see what looks like two round balls which makes me think :blue:
> But skull looks very :pink: to me.
> 
> Either way, congrats :)

I know what you mean but it's hard to tell because the sonographer said thats where it's legs and umbilical chord is and the ball shape seems to be on top of it? If you know what I mean haha.
I think that about the skull too but my Son's head at his 20 week scan looked very round. Could go either way but always fun to guess :D

Thank you :) xx


----------



## CrimsonZombie

My little one's skull looks like a boy's, but after 6 or so checks on Tuesday by the sonographer, she's defiantly all girl.
It is a lot of fun, agreed :D


----------



## MummyLaura93

CrimsonZombie said:


> My little one's skull looks like a boy's, but after 6 or so checks on Tuesday by the sonographer, she's defiantly all girl.
> It is a lot of fun, agreed :D

All 50/50 then :) I actually said to the sonographer when I had my scan at 13 weeks what he thought of the skull theory and he said it was a load of rubbish.

I was just like errrmm.. okkaay


----------



## CrimsonZombie

My aunt swears by it haha, I think I'd rather see why the sonographer says because it clearly didn't work for me.
Either way, if she'd been a boy, we still would have loved him.


----------



## MummyLaura93

CrimsonZombie said:


> My aunt swears by it haha, I think I'd rather see why the sonographer says because it clearly didn't work for me.
> Either way, if she'd been a boy, we still would have loved him.

I find out in 2 weeks, so I'll let you know haha.
Yeah same with this one :)


----------



## SteffieLee

The legs are in the way of the nub so I'm not sure. Congrats on the baby though! :)


----------



## CrimsonZombie

The sonographer told me we're all allowed a preference, she was so sweet to me bless her.
It'd be great to see if you find out you're having what you want :)


----------



## MummyLaura93

Yeah that's true, I'd love to have one of each, but baby has already decided lol 

:blush:


----------



## CrimsonZombie

I'm sure you will, I kept telling myself boy, I was wrong haha


----------



## MummyLaura93

Gender scan in 9 days, so bump for anymore guesses?
No nub visible, though


----------



## skunkpixie

I think boy. The skull looks quite rounded. xXxXx


----------



## Bevziibubble

I think boy too. :blue:


----------



## disneygirl27

Girl :)


----------



## MummyLaura93

Conflicting answers now, so can't wait to find out :D xx


----------



## MummyLaura93

Scan is tomorrow so bump for any last guesses :D


----------



## babylove x

I'll go girl, just for the sake of January being painted pink so far where I live. :) good luck!


----------



## madseasons

Ill just grab a :pink: guess :)


----------



## rwhite

Guessing girl...did you find out? :D


----------



## MummyLaura93

Finding out at 1pm today so will update straight away :)


----------



## crysttal

Looks like my boy did at his ultrasound so I guess boy. BUT I do want to be wrong cos I'm counting on my Chinese prediction to be right. Lol


----------



## bobster

Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## madseasons

Any Updates?


----------



## Pandora0814

I'm guessing a :blue:


----------



## MummyLaura93

I have a little princess!!! :pink: soo elated! Thanks for all your guesses :) xx


----------



## nickyb

Aww huge congrats and welcome to team pink!! Told u ;)


----------



## crysttal

Haha, how wrong was I. Congrats on pink bump. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## madseasons

Congrats! :) Welcome to team :pink:!!!!


----------



## CrimsonZombie

Awww, congrats and welcome to team :pink: :happydance:


----------



## rwhite

Congrats on your girlie :)


----------

